# Gewicht RMX ?!?



## Fr0rider (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo. Weiß von euch zufällig jemand das Rahmengweicht vom RMX 2005 in 16,5"?? Der 18" Rahmen wiegt ja meines Wissens nach 5,9kg. Wäre echt nett wenn das jemand wüsste.

Ride on!!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (1. Februar 2005)

Hi, 

die Katalogangaben von Rocky Mountain sind nicht ganz real! 5,9 Kg für den 18" Rahmen wäre schön!
Tatsache ist allerdings dass mein 16,5" Rahmen schon um die 6,5 Kg wiegt. Ein 18" leigt somit ca. bei 6,9 Kg!

greetings,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr0rider (4. Februar 2005)

Hm...wie kann man denn so weit daneben liegen mit den Angaben?!? Naja was solls. Komisch ist jedenfalls auch das der Rmx Rahmen 2004 angeblich nur 5,0kg gewogen haben soll in 18" wie kommt denn das?! Hat sich irgendwas geändert?


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. Februar 2005)

Beim 2005er RMX hat sich schon einiges geändert im Vergleich zum 2004er. Größte Neuerung ist sicherlich die verbreiterte Hinterradschwinge mit der man jetzt gezwungen ist, 150mm breite Naben und nicht mehr die Standartbreite von 135mm zu fahren. Durch die breite Schwinge hat sich auch die Innenlagerbreite von 73mm auf 83mm vergrößert. Hier ist man also auch auf breiteres Material angewiesen! ISCG Aufnahme für Kettenführungen ist auch vorhanden. Außerdem hat man auch wieder die Möglichkeit einen Umwerfer und somit vorne mit Schaltung zu fahren. Dann hat sich die hintere Scheibenbremsbefestigung ein wenig verändert, die jetzt ein besseres Bremsverhalten erzeugen soll. Und natürlich ist nicht mehr der Fox Vanilla RC sondern der neue Fox DHX 5.0 verbaut
Ich denke das das 2005er RMX wieder etwas schwerersein wird im Vergelich zum 2004er Modell, da sich doch einige Sachen geändert haben.
Wie dem auch sei, es ist einfach der geilste Frame den es gibt und beim fahren merkt man die paar Gramm mehr oder weniger nicht wirklich!

, Pimp up my Bike!!


----------

